# Hechtkraut, Blätter werden braun



## Teichforum.info (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe vor ca. 3 Wochen mehrere Pflanzen __ Hechtkraut in einem Mörtelkübel eingepflanzt. Die Pflanzen sitzen in Pflanzkörben, die mit Spielsand gefüllt sind.
Das Problem ist, dass alle Blätter die neu wachsen innerhalb weniger Tage dunkelbraune Flecken bekommen (z.T. schon bevor sie ganz entfaltet sind) und dann relativ schnell vertrocknen und kaputtgehen.

Dieses Problem hatte ich vor einiger Zeit auch schon mit einer Wasserhyazinthe. Sie hat eifrig neue Blätter produziert, aber schon bald kamen die braunen Flecken.

Die Flecken sind sehr klein, schließen sich aber bald zu großen dunkelbraunen Stellen zusammen.

Es wäre toll, wenn mir jemand einen Tip geben könnte, woran es liegt.

LG, 
Katrin


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo Katrin,

ist Dein __ hechtkraut den nur in den Spielsand gepflanzt oder ist da auch Lehm oder Mutterboden beigemischt?

In reinem Spielsand wird die Pflanze wohl kaum Nahrung finden, wenn dann im Wasser auch keine Nährstoffe vorhanden sind...

Gleiches gilt für Wasserhyazinthen, diese brauchen als Schwimmpflanze ein nährstoffreiches Wasser, ansonsten kümmern sie vor sich hin.


Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

das __ Hechtkraut ist nur in den Spielsand eingepflanzt. Ich hatte hier im Forum extra gefragt wegen dem Spielsand. Verlegesand hatte ich nicht gefunden und es hieß, Spielsand wäre auch ok.
In einer Schale habe ich seit einigen Wochen Sumpfvergissmeinnicht, __ Binsen, __ Pfennigkraut etc. Da ist auch nur Aquariensand drin, der enthält ja auch keinen Lehm. Trotzdem wachsen die Pflanzen darin super und ohne Probleme.

Das Hechtkraut ist auch die einzige Pflanze mit den braunen Flecken, die anderen (__ Kalmus, Kanadischer __ Reis, __ Blutweiderich...) sehen normal aus. Könnte es noch an was anderem liegen?

Falls es wirklich ein Nährstoffproblem ist, was soll ich dann machen?? Ich will mir  nicht durch Düngen eine Algenplage einhandeln.

Gruß, 
Katrin


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

Du hast nicht zufällig Fotos von der Pflanze und den Schadstellen?

Ist die Blattfarbe des Hechtkrauts ein sattes Grün bis Dunkelgrün oder eher ins gelbliche (blass)?

__ Hechtkraut ist eine Pflanze, die etwas mehr Nahrung bräuchte, wenn es wirklich ein Nährstoffmangel sein sollte.


Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2006)

Hallo Stefan,

erst mal Danke für deine Hilfe!!  

Ich hab die Pflanzen mal photographiert, hoffe es klappt.

Blass sind die Blätter finde ich nicht, sie sind schon ordentlich grün.

Gruß,
Katrin

Mist, das mit dem Bild klappt nicht, ich bekomme die Meldung: Das Bild muss kleiner als 640x480 Pixsel sein. Wie mach ich das denn??


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
hier in den Anleitungen findest du ein kleines Programm (mihov-freeware), das lädtst du dir aus dem inet runter und damit kannst du deine Bilder verkleinern.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2006)

oder du mailst es mir an admin@hyipsrus.com, dann mach ich das...

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2006)

so, hier wie versprochen das Foto:


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2006)

Hallo Katrin,

das wird etwas schwierig. Von der Blattfarbe her scheint alles i.O. zu sein aber so wie ich das sehe, beginnt das jüngste Blatt schon wieder fleckig zu werden.

Ich würde das __ Hechtkraut einfach mal ausgraben, die Wurzeln kontrollieren und in lehmige, nährstoffreiche Erde pflanzen und die kranken Blätter abschneiden. Wenn das auch nichts hilft und sich die Pflanze nicht deutlich erholt, dann müsste evtl. mal Werner noch seinen Rat dazu abgeben.

Es könnte auch einfach sein, dass die Pflanze krank ist, da hilft dann nur noch eins, durch neue Pflanzen (von anderer Bezugsquelle) ersetzen.


Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2006)

Hi,

tut mir leid, dass ich mich die Woche über nicht gemeldet hab, konnte nicht ins Internet.

So,  ich hab mal eine der Plfanzen ausgegraben:
Sie hat schon reichlich neue, weiße Wurzeln gekriegt und war auch schon ziemlich fest verankert.
Allerdings ist der alte "Strunk" (3,5-4cm Durchmesser) dunkelgrau, ein paar alte Stengelreste hängen dran und das ganze riecht relativ streng (moderig).Braucht die Pflanze diesen alten Strunk (hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine) oder kann ich einfach mal alle stinkenden Teile abschneiden??
Das mit der lehmreichen Erde würde ich lieber sein lassen (wie gesagt, ich will keine Algenplage).

Ich habe die Plfanzen bei Werner bestellt. Ich bin durch dieses Forum auf sein Geschäft gekommen und war jetzt schon ein bischen enttäuscht, das die Pflanzen solche Probleme machen. 
Was für eine Krankheit könnte es denn sein?

Gruß,
Katrin


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2006)

Hallo Katrin,

es ist keine Krankheit. Die Pflanzen sind nur durch den langen Winter und den kalten Frühling extrem gestresst. Ich habe wie üblich sehr starke Teilstücke vom __ Hechtkraut verschickt, und das war in diesem Jahr wohl ein Fehler. Wenn man eine Sumpfpflanze teilt und neu pflanzt, dann fault meistens ein Teil davon ab. Während dieser Zeit bilden sich aber auch neue Wurzeln und dann gibt es einen neuen Austrieb und auch der alte Teil treibt wieder neu durch. In diesem Jahr hat es ewig gedauert bis das Wasser warm genug war um am Hechtkraut neue Wurzeln wachsen zu lassen (hast Du ja selbst erlebt), und daher sind die ursprünglichen Stücke ziemlich gefault. Je größer das Teilstück, desto mehr Fäulnis - so kommt es mir jedenfalls vor. Ich habe inzwischen auch kleine Stecklinge von diesem Jahr zur Verfügung. Die sind zwar viel kleiner, aber daran fault nichts. Wenn Du mir privat nochmal Deine Adresse mailst, dann tausche ich Dir Dein Hechtkraut gegen einen solchen Steckling aus.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

aber was haben die verfaulten Wurzeln mit den braunen Blättern zu tun? Der Pflanze scheint es ja insgesamt nicht soo schlecht zu gehen, sie bekommt ja ganz viele neue Blätter.

Wenn alles verfault ist (alles alte), werden dann wieder normale Blätter kommen? 

Gruß,
Katrin


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2006)

Hallo Katrin,

da du die Pflanzen offenbar von Werner erhalten hast, kann ich dir versichern, dass es sich nicht um eine Krankheit handelt. 

Schneide bitte die gesunden Teile vom altem, faulem Strunk ab und pflanze sie dann bitte in ein sand/Lehmgemisch neu ein, vollsonnig und ca. 10 cm Wasser über dem Substrat, alle unschönen Blätter kannst du ebenfalls zurückschneiden.

Bei den momentanen Wetterbedingungen müßte sich rasch neues und vitales Wachstum einstellen. Du solltest diese Aktion aber bald durchführen, da eine gewisse Anwachszeit vergeht, bis sich die kleinen Pflänzchen voll etabliert haben.


Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2006)

Hallo Stefan,

ok, so werde ich es machen. Mache mich gleich nachher an die Arbeit.
Ich stelle in ein paar Wochen dann noch ein abschliessendes Photo der Pflanzen rein (die dann hoffentlich ganz toll aussehen   ).

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Gruß,
Katrin


----------

